

Relax, We’ll Be Fine - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/06/opinion/06brooks.html

======
yalurker
From the article: "Over the past 10 years, 60 percent of American adults made
more than $100,000 in at least one or two of those years, and 40 percent had
incomes that high for at least three."

Am I the only one shocked by that statistic? That is far more people making
six figures than I would have imagined. I can see one year by virtue of
selling stock or real estate or even inheritance, but the 40% with that income
continually paints a different picture of America to me.

------
guyzero
I read the book reviewed in the article "The Next Hundred Million: America in
2050." It's a horrible, pollyanna-ish book. It simply hand-waves away every
possible problem. It talks about how fantastic the suburbs are and ignores how
dependent they are on cheap oil for transportation. It literally just says
that oil dependence isn't an issue and everything will be SO AWESOME!1!

A more facile book could not be written.

